# Indiana's New PSA...



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

...is repulsive.

It depicts a woman sleeping on the couch with her newborn. The man comes in talking baby talk about wanting to see his baby and they discover the baby is not breathing.

Don't sleep with your babies, it will kill them.

I hate this stuff. It is ridiculous.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

At least they got one thing right, they showed them sleeping on a couch.

Does this mean that they're about to admit that intentional family-bed arrangements don't lead to infant death?

And if so, while we're getting requests fulfilled, can I have a years supply of chocolate?

I especially love that if they had been planning to co-sleep from the beginning they would've been safely tucked into bed instead of falling into exhausted sleep on the couch.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

FWIW, my mom and Stepfather saw this PSA and my Stepdad started going on and on about how awful co-sleeping is. My mom let him finish his rant and then told him that I co-slept with both of our children, and pointed out several inconsistincies with the commercial. Go Mom!


----------



## Farore (Apr 3, 2007)

Sadly, this is nothing new. They played it last summer too, and I was as appalled as you are. They call it the "Summer Supervision Campaign," and the series also has ads about kids drowning in a swimming pool and a bathtub. I really don't see how this qualifies as a supervision issue. Videos of these ads are online. If you do an Internet search for "indiana summer supervision campaign" it should come up near the top of the list.

That the scene takes place on a couch doesn't help it much, since the text reads "Never sleep with an infant, not even for a moment." To me, that makes it worse because it doesn't differentiate between safe and unsafe co-sleeping practices, just makes a blanket statement that any co-sleeping is a threat to your baby.

I know some of this is funded through the "Kids First" license plates, but I am pretty ticked if any of my taxes are going to support this garbage.


----------



## oneluvmama (Oct 15, 2008)

That is horrible! I cannot believe the text especially. It makes me so sad to think that some mother will avoid the sweet pleasure of cuddling her baby to sleep because of something like this.

They are obviously not basing their "announcement" on facts. I'd be writing someone if I lived in Indiana.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not find cosleeping on a couch to be unsafe. Seriously..how do you roll on a baby there? When I have slept on a couch with a baby, the baby was in my arms and I could not move. Couches are small. Babies die while cosleeping if rolled on. That is rare. I have only ever known of 2 babies to die cosleeping (I have known of way more to die other ways, I had a baby die, not cosleeping so I used to go to bereavement group and an online bereavement group). The 2 that died...one was on a water bed with her dad. The other was sleeping with her dad who was under the influence. I have never ever heard of a cosleeping baby in a normal situation dying. It sounds like that commercial is trying to say merely being asleep will cause the baby to die, regardless of no position changes on behalf of the adult or baby. I would not find this possible.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

wow that is too bad, but unfortunately not shocking.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa1970* 
I do not find cosleeping on a couch to be unsafe. Seriously..how do you roll on a baby there? When I have slept on a couch with a baby, the baby was in my arms and I could not move. Couches are small. Babies die while cosleeping if rolled on.

Falling down into the space between mama and the couch. Or on those super poofy couches that have pillows for the back that's a huge suffocation hazard.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm with you because this stuff is not true. It is a total lie. Sleeping with your baby, as we all here know, is not what kills them. It is vaccines that cause sids. Check out www.vaclib.org for the info just in case you all need it to fuel an argument. In this forum, there are also good resources that are AP oriented that will enable you to have the amo you need in case someone should be all up in your business.

I've thought of educating people in my town about the AP style. I've been swamped; however, I've not forgotten about this. Among these efforts will be the education regarding cosleeping. I'd be printing out little pamphlets, from Dr. Sears website and www.parentingweb.com and putting the articles in folders. I'd leave these folders in doctor's offices, daycares, therapists offices, and other places parents will frequent. This way, more awareness is brought about concerning attachment parenting. If we all did this, eventually, the lies will be outdone.

I'd think that allowing a baby to sleep in his own room and his own crib would be more dangerous. But, that's me.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

makes me barf when they run it.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deer Hunter* 
I'm with you because this stuff is not true. It is a total lie. Sleeping with your baby, as we all here know, is not what kills them. *It is vaccines that cause sids*. Check out www.vaclib.org for the info just in case you all need it to fuel an argument. In this forum, there are also good resources that are AP oriented that will enable you to have the amo you need in case someone should be all up in your business.

I've thought of educating people in my town about the AP style. I've been swamped; however, I've not forgotten about this. Among these efforts will be the education regarding cosleeping. I'd be printing out little pamphlets, from Dr. Sears website and www.parentingweb.com and putting the articles in folders. I'd leave these folders in doctor's offices, daycares, therapists offices, and other places parents will frequent. This way, more awareness is brought about concerning attachment parenting. If we all did this, eventually, the lies will be outdone.

I'd think that allowing a baby to sleep in his own room and his own crib would be more dangerous. But, that's me.

I know a family who didn't vaccinated that had a child die of SIDS.









I live in NC, and the other day I saw a bumper sticker saying about how co-sleeping causes people to smother their babies. It freaked my dh out because he is paranoid that he will smother Lucy.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Is everyone contacting them and providing information?

FWIW, I managed to co-sleep with all four of mine on a couch, in a recliner, and in a bed all perfectly safely. I knew where the baby was. I never drank or took pills.

And nothing causes, prevents, or cures SIDS. It would be GLORIOUS if there was a cut and dried answer, but there's not. Science is reaching for straws. A baby can succomb on their back, tummy, in mom's arms, in a hospital, while vaxed and while not. There's just no rhyme or reason. But fortunately it's SO rare, no one needs worry about it. You have a higher chance of hurting yourself walking across the kitchen floor.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd love to see some AP PSA's. You know, like:

Put your newborn baby to sleep in the other room, sure, you may get some sleep--but your precious baby may be dying of loneliness. (SIDS education)


----------



## HippyChick (Apr 24, 2009)

omg does anyone know a link to see this psa online?? i live in mi and tried to look it up on youtube but had no luck....
really?!?! i mean out of all the things to be warning people one of my best friends has slept with her baby by her side since day one and her baby is now a healthy two year old!
how bout we make a psa directed towards all the parents in my neighborhood who let there children (as yound as 2 or 3) run through the neighborhood alone all day, running up to strangers and wondering the streets! YESTERDAY MY MOM SAW OUR 5 YEAR OLD NEIGHBOR ALONE IN AN ALLEY CHASING STRAY CATS! she tried to talk to the parents to make sure someone knew where she was and got CUSSED OUT BY ONE! then later the same lil girl wondered out of an abandoned garage down the street....

but no no sleeping with your baby is what we should worry about....much more dangerous....


----------

